# New Strainer in Browns Canyon - Staircase Rapid



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you for doing all that you do to keep the river as clean and safe as it can be. We all very much appreciate it!

Just to say, I have already heard of more than one incident related to this strainer.


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

That strainer is nasty and in a bad spot. I reported it to the ranger at Hecla On Saturday afternoon.

We flipped our small R2 boat at #7 and both swam out river right, no problem, with the boat. Then we looked 10ft down stream and saw the strainer. 
I commented to my girlfriend about how lucky we were. 
Immediately after, a Commercial put 5 people in the water and flushed straight for that strainer. I was yelling at them about the strainer and that they needed to get right. I ended up hitting them with my throw bag and pulling the to shore within feet of the strainer and with swimmers hanging onto the side of the raft, in the water.
Immediately after that another R2 private flipped and despite my yelling the swim right, and their hard effort to do just that, they both swam directly into this strainer. Had me and my Partner and the commercial boat (along with their safety kayaker) not been there it could have gotten really bad.
This thing is right where swimmers flush to and it looks a bit like a pour over until you're right on it.

If you swim here, either swim hard right, which will be hard if you are left of center, or swim for the left bank like your life depends on it.

Thanks to the AHRA for letting folks know and trying to deal with it!

-Josh


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

J. Thompson said:


> both swam out river right


 
Correction! That should say; "both swam out river LEFT"

-Josh


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

All, 

The log has been removed, cut, and sent downstream.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

